# Hey Alittle Help or Hint



## Jett (Jan 18, 2005)

I Love Betta and i been breeding since the beginning of time and very good at it. But my question is that i had never got a wild betta before and just the last 3 days ago i bought one. And he doesn't seem to be activate. He a male which i believe he (Een paartje Betta pi) which that is what his kind is called but evenutally he not been eating or i haven't been observering him much so idk. Will for now i put him with live blood worm tank which i d if he eat them or not but idk. Alittle help would be good.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Whats the size of his tank? Who are his tank mates? What's the temperature? And most importantly what is the water chemistry like?
All of these factors will add up in the end and hopefully there will be a solution.


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

Is it a wild splendens or a different species?


----------



## davian459 (Jan 18, 2005)

If I read the opening post right, the wild betta in question is Betta pi right?

Anyways, I'm not that knowledgeable of that particular speacies but I could give some tips on wilds in general.

Wild betta species do not necessarily thrive in water that the relatively common betta splendens thrive in. Some wild species would need acidic water, some hard water. Some species need some current in their tank and some would need special tank setups to make them feel more comfortable (i.e. some species would love to have some dead leaves as substrate).

So, in a word, when dealing with wild bettas, it may be best to research again as if starting again in the hobby. Research on the particular requirements of the wild species that you are currently handling would be beneficial for both you and your new fish.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

That Betta is normally collected from very soft acid water. They come from peat swamps so he may not do well in "normal" betta water. 


 RC


----------



## Jett (Jan 18, 2005)

Oh ok will the tank is a 10 gal tank which have current, and his tank mates are no one but alot live bloodworm. Also i puted some almond leaf in there and he seem to no active at all. he jsut sit there and do nothing but he moves when he feel like it and when he needs air. But i d k if he eating the bloodworm at all but i sure he is too becuz when he moves he's like swallawing something at the same time so i guess he is but he jsut not active.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

Many wild types need tanks with low lighting and a lot of hiding places.


RC


----------



## lil_jess (Jan 22, 2005)

Your wild betta needs to lived as a wild stream it lived in. Just get a 10 gal. and throw down some mature rock, dead leaf, small brick, a little acid water, slower the filter down, a little small pumping bubbles, and live plants. These wild bettas are very sensitives. They will starve themself to deaf if doesn't get all of these. But if you spawn them the fry will be alright in reg. like always.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

I'm not a betta expert but what will adding mature rock and brick do?


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

nothing unless you add the wrong type and then it will swing the PH way the hell out of range. If this is a Betta Pi they are a big (12cm) mouthbrooder collected in very acid (5-6ph) peat swamps in thailand. Boiling oak leaves and adding the "tea" would help add the tannin to the water this fish likes. Do you have any pictures of this fish ? The Betta Pi are only collected in one place in the world so it might be a diferent fish.


RC


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Wow, you must of paid a lot for your betta if it's a Pi then.


----------



## lil_jess (Jan 22, 2005)

mature rock don't really do anything to ph. It's just a creation to make it more like stream, surfaces shore. I uses these and don;t have any problem so far but they enjoyed their life habitat.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

You have to know what kind of rock you have in your area because many parts of the country have rock that will swing the PH. Also most bricks contain limestone that swings the PH to the 8+ side.


RC


----------



## lil_jess (Jan 22, 2005)

when it comes to mature rock, i' pretty sure everyone know what it is. Not so kind of rock you think is good looking. Rock that is similart to it habitat. For brick, you can get the old lightweight brick from river. These brick are deadly drown and can't cause anything. Rock can be purchase at pet store. Just these black,brown,white,oval shape mixes. Mature rock it is.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

I've never heard anyone call rock mature rock and I'll bet most people here have no idea what your talking about. Are you talking about gravel like you buy at a LFS ? I've also never seen "brick" in a river unless someone tossed them there.


RC


----------



## lil_jess (Jan 22, 2005)

to me and you it seem like were the only two that is working this thing. I know that you have a different raise to your bettas and are much different from mine but we all came from a different country or somewhere and we raise it how we wanted too. Theres no ways that one day we can solved a puzzle for a bettas to lived for enternity and not to be sick. Got it. I know you're the best, maybe you have more experienced than me but to me i'm just helping out these bros who needed help, and if my word cannot described it then i'll break it to small pieces. Don't get me WRONG!!!! RC or BLACK BETTAS!!!! Your the champ. Thanks to your help to other bros too, but don't make other bros fell like they don't know what they talking after 5 to 6 years of experienced raising, breeding bettas. So far my total is 547 Bettas. 190 plakats, 209, crowntail, 80 hmtail, 165veitail.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

We have a good group of people here with years of Betta experence. I've been raising them since 1991. I raised thousands of Bettas in that time and have counting 1 month+ old fry I have 500+ in the fishroom right now. We all have different ways of doing things, but you have to be careful when we give broad swiping advice because not everyone has the same type of things in there area. The rocks you use work great for you, but if someone from a different area will have very different types of rock and it could really screw with thier fish.


RC


----------



## Jett (Jan 18, 2005)

Thx for all suggestion but i found the solution. By doing some research it was of the PH and the water condition and the temp. Will i put in what he needed and he seem to be eatting now. And the betta didn't cost that much because the store was a private and the private owner didn't know what it was that its just a betta. So i knew it was a wild and bought it. Its was 5.12. Because the owner order betta from every where if you asked. And he sell it cheap. Will Aquabid is back up so yea see ya there.


----------



## Jett (Jan 18, 2005)

Also another question can a betta really live with Live Bloodworm. Because i never tried it before and my cousin said it would eventually kill the betta sooner or later. But he jsut saying becuz he heard it too.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

I know one person that raised Live Blood worms in a tank with his wild Bettas and he never had a problem with any of his Bettas. I've fed frozen Blood worms for the last 13 years to Bettas without a problem.


RC


----------



## Jett (Jan 18, 2005)

Ah Thx Stupid Rumors just got me worry. Thx Bro.


----------

